# Deadlift



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Just banged out 140kg for 4 on deadlift today with no straps... Feelin' on top of the world cos my 1RM is 150kg for 1 with straps...

145kg for 4 no straps next week:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

why bother, if your training going well next week why not try a 1rm or even 2 reps of 150kg... i find my training goes in cycles of feeling good for a few weeks and feeling like im making progress followed by a few weeks of feeling like ****.. so make the most of the good times and squeeze every drop of posotivness (if thats a word) out of it.... smash 160...let me know what you do.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Cheers for the encouragement, will do


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

the words positivity


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah thats what i meant.. lol... with deadlift,,inlike sqauts and bench i find easier beacause if you cant do it you just drop it.. i try to picture that wieght going up all through my previous reps, there alot to be said for mental focus


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I picture Zach Khan doin' it haha


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> yeah thats what i meant.. lol... with deadlift,,inlike sqauts and bench i find easier beacause if you cant do it you just drop it.. i try to picture that wieght going up all through my previous reps, there alot to be said for mental focus


I gotta say I sort of agree with this, allthough I wouldnt say deadlifts are easy 

You either pick it up or you dont, with the bench and squat all that weights just bearing down on you wanting to flatten you like nothing lol, regardless, there all good lifts.

Something about ripping the weight off the floor that makes me bollocks feel like there made out of brass though


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I fcuking love deadlifts! Working my way up to a 250kg by christmas!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Squat / Bench / Deadlift

Gotta say deadlifts do it for me, show's who's the man who can... Each to there own tho...


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

i love all 3, sorting technique on all three has done wonders for me espesh bench, and i now do sumo for deads and the weights are going up every week


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Pulled two sets of 4 reps with 240kg today, no wraps, straps or belt just chalk... aim is 300 kg single same way... great strength and mass builder in my opinion


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Got back tomorow so gonna aim for 150kg for 1, no straps...


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

BBK said:


> Got back tomorow so gonna aim for 150kg for 1, no straps...


Is this with a mixed grip or double overhand?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> Is this with a mixed grip or double overhand?


mixed, never done double overhand...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I tried double overhand yesterday on 110kg, the bar just rolled out of my hands...

I have to use straps for anything over 140kg and could only manage 1 at 160kg whereas last sat I did 160kg x 4. Going to go for more reps this week. Maybe!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I tried double overhand yesterday on 110kg, the bar just rolled out of my hands...
> 
> I have to use straps for anything over 140kg and could only manage 1 at 160kg whereas last sat I did 160kg x 4. Going to go for more reps this week. Maybe!


I can do up to 150kg with a double overhand but any more than that I have to use a reverse grip. If you want to improve your grip best thing to do is dump the straps.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Used to strap up past 120kg, done up to 140kg for 4 last week without any straps at all and prefered it that way...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to ditch them, only use them on the last set or if going for a pb. Hopefully slightly lower kg and more reps will strengthen my p1ss poor grip!

When using alternate hand grips do you guys swith hands round?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Yeah I'm going to ditch them, only use them on the last set or if going for a pb. Hopefully slightly lower kg and more reps will strengthen my p1ss poor grip!
> 
> When using alternate hand grips do you guys swith hands round?


I don't...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Just got 150kg for 2 no straps... New PB...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice one. And **** straps IMO since I've ditched them and stuck to chalk my deadlift has kept going up.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Wanna get my hands on some chalk, when I done dead's today they ripped the calous's off my hand... Felt grip going but held on for it which was good...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

i use reverse grip and chalk...ya get some nice callouses though haha


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

cant seem to get above 170x2...been on that for past 3 weeks


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

barrettmma said:


> cant seem to get above 170x2...been on that for past 3 weeks


Deload the weight and work back up mate.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> why bother, if your training going well next week why not try a 1rm or even 2 reps of 150kg... i find my training goes in cycles of feeling good for a few weeks and feeling like im making progress followed by a few weeks of feeling like ****.. so make the most of the good times and squeeze every drop of posotivness (if thats a word) out of it.... smash 160...let me know what you do.


i know what you mean, my benchpress is like that atm, going up by 5 every week for the last few weeks, upto 130kg or 8 reps....and im 18  feeling good


----------



## Unlucky Luke (May 15, 2011)

ok here the question i was always unsure of when you do the deadlift do you lower it back to the floor or just drop it??? i've only ever done deadlift once and i forgot to decide before reaching the top and ended up kind of doing abit of both.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Unlucky Luke said:


> ok here the question i was always unsure of when you do the deadlift do you lower it back to the floor or just drop it??? i've only ever done deadlift once and i forgot to decide before reaching the top and ended up kind of doing abit of both.


I don't know if I would call it a drop but I don't go down slowly. If you try and go slow there is a risk your back could round. I also pause between each rep to make sure I am set up properly for the next rep.


----------



## Unlucky Luke (May 15, 2011)

yh well i was going at a rate that i thought was reasonable first time i felt it was taking too much effort to keep my back from rounding so i sped up a bit but i see loads off ppl just drop it and i was wondering if i was wrong its just i thought you work controlling the lower so dropping misses that out which is inefficent.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Just got my hands on a chalk ball, hope it helps with the slippage on my hands when deadlifting

ugggggh...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Pulled 2 sets of 3 with 250k this afternoon, grip gave out on first set


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

160kg for 1 au naturele... BOOM!

left chalk at work tho


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

260kg for three today no belt or straps...just did one set as was feeling bit tender round the middle for some reason


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

nice....


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

180kg for 8 @ 13st 5lbs

Cant believe some of the weights people are ****fting on here?

am guessing there must be wide stance and not feet shoulder width weights touching floor each rep deads?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

i have my feet maybe less than shoulder width mate, i put my hands on the first bit of gnarling on olympic bar and feet inside them, used to use wder stance but got sore knees..since narrowing stance and keeping feet straight my knee probs have vanished and my lifts have increased...aiming for 300kg single again no belt straps or wraps....

think i got the lift today cos i was so angry with myself, just dropped a 25kg disc on my foot from mid chest height before my deads...f'in agony....got home and took my sock off and toe is covered in blood and swollen...but then, as my nutcase mate says, there are no sore toes in sparta haha


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

gbn69 said:


> i have my feet maybe less than shoulder width mate, i put my hands on the first bit of gnarling on olympic bar and feet inside them, used to use wder stance but got sore knees..since narrowing stance and keeping feet straight my knee probs have vanished and my lifts have increased...aiming for 30okg single again no belt straps or wraps....


What do you weigh mate? Despite your sore knees, what is your opinion of strength potential with sumo vs conventional. Good lifts.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

gbn what you weigh?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

truth is i dunno, not weighed myself for about a year but id guess around 21st, maybe wee bit more, maybe wee bit less.....i never utilised sumo lifting style at all, didnt feel comfortable, i just kinda analysed the tracking my knee joint was going thru whilst deadlifting and thought i was maybe putting extra presure on it with a wider stance and feet turned out a bit..now my knee joint tracks straight and the knee pain literally vanished within a month....

i used to wear a belt and straps when i was younger but watched many strongmen trainign and they didnt use a belt or anything so i started from scratch again and did my lifts raw..my back is so much stronger now at 41 years old than it ever was ten years plus ago...


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

If you use straps you've got to alternate your grip otherwise it's cheating.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

no straps, just chalk...i do use an overhand/underhand grip though, helps immesureably


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> why bother, if your training going well next week why not try a 1rm or even 2 reps of 150kg... i find my training goes in cycles of feeling good for a few weeks and feeling like im making progress followed by a few weeks of feeling like ****.. so make the most of the good times and squeeze every drop of posotivness (if thats a word) out of it.... smash 160...let me know what you do.


exactly the same as me.

4-6 weeks feeling great followed by a week or feeling crap. Usually accompanied by a cold of some description. Ive started taking a weeks rest now.

Good job on the deads!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Over and under at 4 plates + anything less is warm up weight


----------

